# Vintage Citizen Seven Quartz question



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Folks,
Not sure if I already asked this but I'm wondering what the "Seven" means in this vintage Citizen Seven quartz watch I found a couple years ago. Is it anything important or simply a designation for quality level of the watch or something like that.


----------



## Poseidon-Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Preston,

Well I remember reading a bit of info on this a few years ago, and seeing some threads about this series of watch from Citizen with some of the same questions you have asked. 
I think the 7 series was Citizens answer to the early Seiko 5 series atleast that's what the consensus is about them I believe.

Seiko 5 series watches were said to have 5 key features, and the Citizen 7 series had supposedly 2 additional features in addition to the 5 seiko features.

*The 5 seiko features:*
1. They are all automatics, 2. They have day date displays, 3. Water resistant, 4. Incorporation of the diashock shock-resistant system. 5. Reported to incorporate a unbreakable diaflex mainspring.

What additional 2 features the Citizen 7 series has in addition to the seiko 5 series is anyones guess as far as I know? But I'm sure there are others here with more in-depth information than I have.

Thanks & good luck,
Jim


----------



## Poseidon-Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

Preston,

I'm thinking maybe 1 of the 2 additional features of the Citizen Series could be: Anti-magnetic capability?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks Jim but my Citizen is a quartz watch not mechanical and it has quick set day date as features. 3 piece case with screw on back.
Peace,
Preston


----------



## Poseidon-Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Preston,

Yes I saw that it was a quartz, I just wanted to mention the citizen 7 series alittle bit as a few have asked that question of what does the 7 mean and what if any significance does it represent.

I think your quartz citizen is a sharp looking quality made watch, so Congrats!
Jim


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh dang I was hoping there would be some useful information here. I have a CITEZEN seven quartz


----------



## jerouy (Feb 13, 2017)

Don't know anything about this "Seven" quartz, but what CITIZEN's equivalent to SEIKO 5 is actually called "Crystal Seven" back in the 60s.

The additional 2, according to this explanation, are:
- Manual winding(as SEIKO 5 does not have)
- "World's thinnest" with crystal glass

"Seven" quartz might be a separate product line though.


----------

